# Blackstone Whiskey



## Iammike (Jun 30, 2012)

I am looking for information a a yellow label Blackstone Whiskey bottle. The bottle is clear and it is missing the cap. Could anyone give me an estimated value?


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2012)

$5-15 with a perfect label...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

Yo Mike,

 Are'ya speaking of this Black Stone Whiskey?


----------

